# Where to find Men's Formal Wear - White Tie?



## another_joe (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in a hurry to buy White Tie (/Tailcoat) for a very formal dinner coming up soon. Unfortunately none of the suits or the tuxedo I already own qualifies.

Please see this link for definition of what I mean (there's usually a different name in every language so I fin differentiating between different types of formal wear 
confusing and painful so... a link for you) White Tie - Wikipedia

Does anyone have any tips on where I can find this in Dubai? Is it a good idea to check out the Dubai Festival City mall (as they have a part of the mall with all thos '75% off' suit stores) or is there a better place?

Since this is most likely something I will only wear once (not a lot of invitation to white tie dinners, unfortunately) or at least not even once per year, I would be very happy if there are something _relatively_ cheap to find.

Many thanks!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah so you basically need a Morning Suit.

The Wedding Shop in the Jumeirah Centre on Beach rd hires them - 350 Dhs for trousers, waitstcoat, tailed jacket etc etc not sure if they have top hats though.

If you google the wedding shop, their contact deets come up, give them a call and ask.


----------



## another_joe (Apr 6, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Ah so you basically need a Morning Suit.
> 
> The Wedding Shop in the Jumeirah Centre on Beach rd hires them - 350 Dhs for trousers, waitstcoat, tailed jacket etc etc not sure if they have top hats though.
> 
> If you google the wedding shop, their contact deets come up, give them a call and ask.


Thanks, that's great! No need for a top hat fortunately 

Just to clarify though, "morning suit" seems to be slightly different from what I need (e.g. morning suit has striped or checkered pants). But I'm sure the Wedding Shop can advise. Thanks!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pet hate : the word TUXEDO

it's a Dinner Jacket!


----------



## another_joe (Apr 6, 2012)

vantage said:


> pet hate : the word TUXEDO
> 
> it's a Dinner Jacket!


Is that a UK/US thing?


To update, The Wedding Shop had a large supply of morning suits, which looks something like this:










It is a type of suit I don't think I have actually ever seen before (or probably seen, but never noticed before), while they didn't have any of the type of suit I need (which I thought was MUCH more common): 










Since this forum is full of British people I'm sure someone went to boarding school and learnt everything about these things and can shed some light  (joking, but c'mon, looking at suits like that, English Nobility comes to mind, no?)


Anyhow, I've decided to rent a tailsuit in the country I'm travelling to so no need to find one in Dubai anymore. 

Thanks all


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah Ok, to be honest I'm not really up to date on my suits lol

If memory serves there was also a shop on Al Diyafa Street (now known as December 2nd street) which hired a multitude of suits and dresses, could take a wander and try there. Sorry I can't be of any more assistance.

And yes @vantage Tuxedo = American English, Dinner Jacket = British English - I just use Tux as it's most common here.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> And yes @vantage Tuxedo = American English, Dinner Jacket = British English - I just use Tux as it's most common here.


Tuxedo makes me think of a suit in baby blue with some beige detailing with a lot of frills!

My problem is the pervasive nature of American English via the goggle-box, to the extent that all British kids now attend a 'prom' wearing a 'tux' and sporting a 'corsage', and arriving in a 'stretch limo'.
It's fairly hard to get less British than that!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> Tuxedo makes me think of a suit in baby blue with some beige detailing with a lot of frills!!


nah I just think of James Bond.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> nah I just think of James Bond.


James Bond never went near, or ever uttered the word TUXEDO
He definitely wore a dinner suit...!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Ah Ok, to be honest I'm not really up to date on my suits lol
> 
> If memory serves there was also a shop on Al Diyafa Street (now known as December 2nd street) which hired a multitude of suits and dresses, could take a wander and try there. Sorry I can't be of any more assistance.
> 
> And yes @vantage Tuxedo = American English, Dinner Jacket = British English - I just use Tux as it's most common here.


I recommended that shop a while ago on here and was told it had closed down.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Hi we found the best mens formal wear shop in the JLT. dont know what its called Think it might be called Royal Fashion. Amazing british old school styles suites and tailoring. good luck


----------

